# Ariens Platinum 30 SHO or Husqvarna ST330P?



## missin44 (Sep 27, 2015)

I can get either unit from my local dealer for the same price. As far as I can tell both are going to work well. As mentioned in a previous post the dealer recommends the Ariens.

However the Husky comes with:
1. drift cutters, 
2. front weights
3. 23" high intake vs. 21" on the Ariens
4. $50 rebate.
5. Adjustable handles (my wife is only 5' which might help her)

On paper it seems the Husky would be the best choice.

Thoughts?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

The Ariens has more HP. The Husqvarna has the hydrostatic tranny. Then you've got to look at auto turn vs trigger steering. The Husqvarna has the cast iron gearbox and cast iron impeller. The Ariens has the twin belt drive impeller setup. Lots to decide on, I see no clear cut choice, unless you've got brand preference.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Missin, welcome aboard! Ariens is running a promotion now and will bump the warranty from 3 yrs. to 5 yrs.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Husqvarna has more plastic on it and that stuff can break or crack in the cold weather. My thoughts are its going to get dinged up cause that's what happens sometimes not by choice but it does happen and the less plastic the better. Ariens has the best color ORANGE Buy the Ariens.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

missin44 said:


> I can get either unit from my local dealer for the same price. As far as I can tell both are going to work well. As mentioned in a previous post the dealer recommends the Ariens.
> 
> However the Husky comes with:
> 1. drift cutters,
> ...



These are both good machines that will serve you well for many years with proper maintenance. I am a little partial to Ariens due to what I consider a very good mix of quality/value for your hard earned dollar and customer support second to none. Also as UberT mentioned they are running a 5 year warranty promo along with some really good financing promos right now see my previous posts or their website for details.

That being said I would recommend you go with the Ariens Platinum 30 SHO, unless your driveway is rough in many areas for example ruts, uneven pavement which can confuse and cause issues with the Ariens Auto Turn limited slip type axle/turning system. The engine is likely a newer version LCT on the Ariens and the Platinum 30 should also throw the snow further. 

However the main reason I recommend the Ariens in this comparo (and thanks for including a lot of relevant info in your thread), when you mentioned the intake height of 23" on the Husky I have virtually no doubt the Ariens will be easier for your wife to use even with the higher handle height. I am about 5'9" and was going to buy an Ariens Pro 28 but because of the higher intake height the machine just seemed too big for me to clearly see over and that was a deal breaker for me, the intake height was 23.5" similar to the Husky you are considering.


----------



## WeldyWeldyFace (Sep 17, 2015)

missin44 said:


> I can get either unit from my local dealer for the same price. As far as I can tell both are going to work well. As mentioned in a previous post the dealer recommends the Ariens.
> 
> However the Husky comes with:
> 1. drift cutters,
> ...


Well I went with a husky so I will vote for the husqvarna! 

It just felt better to me and I like the trigger steering. And the hydro

And the warranty is still better on the husqvarna
- 5 year on machine
- 5 year start guarantee
-10 year on impeller and gearbox for the 300 series

My dealer has been around for quite a while and has great customer service so that was another reason for me.

My dealer also had 3 years 0% financing so that's really nice!!


----------

